# UKBA NY processing times



## Bridge1101 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hello!
I just wanted to see how everyone is doing with the processing times in NY.

I applied for a fiancé visa (non-priority). The Ny office received my application on November 30. From what I understand the countdown begins the day it's received, so I am approaching 30 days this week, minus the recent holidays.

I am very frustrated because it seems the processing times keep increasing and I haven't heard anything and I regret not purchasing priority, because even those applications are taking a long time.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Bridge1101 said:


> Hello!
> I just wanted to see how everyone is doing with the processing times in NY.
> 
> I applied for a fiancé visa (non-priority). The Ny office received my application on November 30. From what I understand the countdown begins the day it's received, so I am approaching 30 days this week, minus the recent holidays.
> ...


Indeeed, in the New Year it has increased to 47 days for non-priority. In order to reduce pressure, UKBA in Canada has now started to send non-priority settlement applications to Sheffield, England, and only priority cases are processed in NYC.
If my memory serves me, processing time at the end of November was around 35 days, so you should hear from them soon, but I agree it's annoying and distressing. But spare a thought for those who have applied by post in UK - some have been waiting 8-9 MONTHS, and while they are already with their partner, they can neither leave UK nor (in many cases) work.
So for the foreseeable future, if you have a choice, always pay more for priority or same-day premium service (in UK). The extra fee is money well spent.


----------



## Depardieu (Jun 25, 2012)

"If my memory serves me, processing time at the end of November was around 35 days, so you should hear from them soon"

The processing times when you make the application seem to be irrelevant to how long your application will take as it was the average at that time. We are on working day 45 and at the time we made our application it was average 25 days to process. There are many other people on the UKBA facebook site with a similar time line, so I do not believe this is case specific.


----------



## Bridge1101 (Aug 29, 2012)

Would it be silly at this point to purchase priority to speed up the process?


----------



## LisaJoi (Dec 3, 2012)

Bridge1101 said:


> Would it be silly at this point to purchase priority to speed up the process?


I don't think you can purchase Priority service after the fact, but Joppa will know better. When I bought the Priority service, I had to include the recipt with my package, or it wouldn't be considered Priority. That, to me, sounds like you have to do it in advance.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Depardieu said:


> "If my memory serves me, processing time at the end of November was around 35 days, so you should hear from them soon"
> 
> The processing times when you make the application seem to be irrelevant to how long your application will take as it was the average at that time. We are on working day 45 and at the time we made our application it was average 25 days to process. There are many other people on the UKBA facebook site with a similar time line, so I do not believe this is case specific.


Processing time is only a guide, an average, and individual cases will differ. The way UKBA NY works out processing time is to see, on a given day, which packages have been processed by ECO and note the postmark/date stamp. If, for example, today they are finishing processing packages received on 1st December, they will put the processing time as 38 days (minus holidays and weekends).


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

LisaJoi said:


> I don't think you can purchase Priority service after the fact, but Joppa will know better. When I bought the Priority service, I had to include the recipt with my package, or it wouldn't be considered Priority. That, to me, sounds like you have to do it in advance.


It's discouraged but you can try:

_We do not encourage you to purchase the priority service after you have submitted your application. Where necessary, you can elect to purchase the priority service after submitting your application. If you purchase the priority service after submitting your application you must:
fax a copy of your receipt to 212-754-3062; and
include the relevant tracking number(s) for the package containing your application and supporting documents.

Once we have matched your application with your priority service receipt we will place your application at the front of the queue to be processed ahead of non-priority applications._

http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/countries/usa/worldbridge-services/?langname=UK


----------



## Bridge1101 (Aug 29, 2012)

They just updated their facebook page, they are now opening non priority mail from December 31.
I dont get it.
I mean, am I missing something here? 
How are they moving on and opening non-priority mail from last week, but haven't dealt with the previous applications...


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Bridge1101 said:


> They just updated their facebook page, they are now opening non priority mail from December 31.
> I dont get it.
> I mean, am I missing something here?
> How are they moving on and opening non-priority mail from last week, but haven't dealt with the previous applications...


Surely not settlement visa applications? I've noticed they don't say.


----------



## Bridge1101 (Aug 29, 2012)

Perhaps.. I think I'm just trying to figure out their work flow/ processes.


----------



## Bridge1101 (Aug 29, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Indeeed, in the New Year it has increased to 47 days for non-priority. In order to reduce pressure, UKBA in Canada has now started to send non-priority settlement applications to Sheffield, England, and only priority cases are processed in NYC.
> If my memory serves me, processing time at the end of November was around 35 days, so you should hear from them soon, but I agree it's annoying and distressing. But spare a thought for those who have applied by post in UK - some have been waiting 8-9 MONTHS, and while they are already with their partner, they can neither leave UK nor (in many cases) work.
> So for the foreseeable future, if you have a choice, always pay more for priority or same-day premium service (in UK). The extra fee is money well spent.


Joppa, would you happen to know how long they have been filtering settlement visas to Sheffield, UK? 
I just noticed it on their page here
http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/countries/usa/applying/?langname=UK+English

seems all settlement visas in the US are now being sent to the UK for processing, not just canada...well at least that is some explanation, though it would have been nice to be kept abreast with these things.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Bridge1101 said:


> Joppa, would you happen to know how long they have been filtering settlement visas to Sheffield, UK?
> I just noticed it on their page here
> UK Border Agency | Applying for a UK visa in the USA
> 
> seems all settlement visas in the US are now being sent to the UK for processing, not just canada...well at least that is some explanation, though it would have been nice to be kept abreast with these things.


I don't know, as I've only found out recently but I'm certain before Christmas people weren't being asked to send documents to Sheffield. Sheffield is one of the newest UKBA offices and can cope with workload better than others. They also specialise in sponsored work visas (work permit office used to be there). At least they are trying to cut down the lengthening queue at NYC


----------



## Depardieu (Jun 25, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Surely not settlement visa applications? I've noticed they don't say.


My understanding is they open non priority settlement applications approximately 1 week after they arrive and priority settlement applications the day after they arrive and send an email to say they have been opened. There is no clarity on how long it then takes for the application to be assigned to an ECO or even if this occurs on a first come first served basis. So for them to currently be opening post received on the 31st Dec is reasonable for settlement visa applications, but has no bearing on when it will be processed.

Regarding the processing of applications in Sheffield, I asked this question of Worldbridge and they say that if you applied before Nov 30th it is processed in NY. At least for applications made from Canada.


----------



## Bridge1101 (Aug 29, 2012)

Depardieu said:


> My understanding is they open non priority settlement applications approximately 1 week after they arrive and priority settlement applications the day after they arrive and send an email to say they have been opened. There is no clarity on how long it then takes for the application to be assigned to an ECO or even if this occurs on a first come first served basis. So for them to currently be opening post received on the 31st Dec is reasonable for settlement visa applications, but has no bearing on when it will be processed.
> 
> Regarding the processing of applications in Sheffield, I asked this question of Worldbridge and they say that if you applied before Nov 30th it is processed in NY. At least for applications made from Canada.


Interesting, my application was received exactly on nov 30th. I'm curious as to where I stand. Quite frankly I'm just appalled at the lack of communication from the ukba about these sort of things. For the amount of money we are paying and the blood sweat and tears we shed over these applications, it's hardly unreasonable to expect and update of some sort...


----------



## Depardieu (Jun 25, 2012)

You can track a pizza delivery online, but something as important as this you are completely in the dark.


----------



## Bridge1101 (Aug 29, 2012)

Depardieu said:


> You can track a pizza delivery online, but something as important as this you are completely in the dark.


Exactly. 
My fiancé almost had a heart attack when I told him. Essentially his entire life is in this package, and we have no IDEA where it is.


----------



## Bridge1101 (Aug 29, 2012)

There's an entire thread taking place on the Facebook ukba page about this. Particularly about the return of documents from the UK.
https://m.facebook.com/ukba.in.the....=1359705599&pagefilter=2&ustart&$MURI__user=0


----------



## Depardieu (Jun 25, 2012)

Bridge1101 said:


> There's an entire thread taking place on the Facebook ukba page about this. Particularly about the return of documents from the UK.
> https://m.facebook.com/ukba.in.the....=1359705599&pagefilter=2&ustart&$MURI__user=0


UK Border Agency in the USA We are currently taking around 47 days to process non-priority settlement applications lodged in the USA. This is well within our published target to process 95 per cent of settlement applications within 12 weeks of the application date. As we make clear on our website, settlement applications lodged in the USA are currently being transferred to our visa processing office in Sheffield, United Kingdom where they are considered. This change only affects settlement applicants in the USA who enrolled their biometrics on or after 21 December 2012. Anyone applying for settlement who enrolled their biometrics before this date will have their application considered in New York. Customer service standards remain unchanged and applications decided in Sheffield will take no longer to process than applications decided in New York. The visa application process for settlement applicants has not changed. The only difference is that anyone applying for settlement, who enrols their biometrics on or after 21 December, will have their application transferred to the UK Border Agency visa section in Sheffield, where a decision will be taken.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Unless they pay for priority, which will still be considered in NYC.


----------



## Depardieu (Jun 25, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Unless they pay for priority, which will still be considered in NYC.


Strange because according to their website it says'

"All visa applications submitted in the USA are sent to the UK Border Agency in New York for consideration. *Only visa settlement applications* will be transferred to our visa processing office in Sheffield, United Kingdom for the consideration process. Once a decision has been made on the application, the passport and supporting documents will be sent directly to the applicant."

Makes no reference to it being non priority only.

[]UK Border Agency | Applying for a UK visa in the USA


----------



## Bridge1101 (Aug 29, 2012)

I guess what i really want to know at this point for a little piece of mind is this:
The current processing times for non priority settlement visas are 47 days. Does this only apply to new applications as of today? As joppa mentioned when i submitted, processing was 35 days. do those processing times still apply?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

All it means is as of today (or the date when the figures were revised), they are/were finishing processing applications received 47 business days before. So your application should have been processed around 35 business days after arriving at UKBA. What can change is some application take longer to process than others, esp when further verifications or consultations are needed, and they can differ from the published figures, and also when exceptionally large number of applications were received together with your package, meaning the processing time zoomed.


----------



## Mervinia N (Aug 28, 2011)

Bridge1101 said:


> They just updated their facebook page, they are now opening non priority mail from December 31.
> I dont get it.
> I mean, am I missing something here?
> How are they moving on and opening non-priority mail from last week, but haven't dealt with the previous applications...


I believe that 'opening' means getting the post, opening it and putting into the pile of applications.

Priority is 'opened' the day after it's received but isn't processed for about 12/14 working days after that on a 15 working day turnround as per the email we received (our priority post arrived and was opened on the 18th Dec but hasn't been looked at by anyone yet)

Non priority is being opened for the 31st Dec but won't be processed for some 40/45 days on current turnaround.

Just my interpretation.....


----------



## Depardieu (Jun 25, 2012)

It would be interesting if UKBA split the average 47 days out by how many of that average are the applications sat in a pile not being looked at and how many of those days are they actually being worked on.

Joppa i believe has said in the past that once assigned to an ECO they usually only take a couple of days to make a decision. So it seems to me that although UKBA always use the excuse that some applications take longer than others due to complexity etc to explain the lengthy waiting times the reality is that the lions share of the wait comes from the application being stuck in a pile behind a bunch of other applications because the UKBA has insufficient resources to deal with the workload.


----------



## LisaJoi (Dec 3, 2012)

Mervinia N said:


> I believe that 'opening' means getting the post, opening it and putting into the pile of applications.
> 
> Priority is 'opened' the day after it's received but isn't processed for about 12/14 working days after that on a 15 working day turnround as per the email we received (our priority post arrived and was opened on the 18th Dec but hasn't been looked at by anyone yet)
> 
> ...


Our priority package was signed for on 12/27/12, but wasn't opened until 1/7/13. I know part of that was them being closed for New Years, but wanted everyone to be able to compare.

For what it's worth, yesterday we received communication asking for further documentation. Not sure if that means we're being processed already, or if they are just getting things ready to ship us off to Sheffield, or some other option.


----------



## Mervinia N (Aug 28, 2011)

LisaJoi said:


> For what it's worth, yesterday we received communication asking for further documentation. Not sure if that means we're being processed already, or if they are just getting things ready to ship us off to Sheffield, or some other option.


That's interesting to know, ours was opened 9 days before yours but we haven't heard anything... maybe I did remember to put everything in lol (I'm terrified I've forgotten something!)
Yours won't be going to Sheffield as you're priority, it's only non-priority that's being moved from NY I think.
We'll be on business day 15 this Friday so I'm hoping we'll at least hear someone is looking at ours in the next couple of days


----------



## Depardieu (Jun 25, 2012)

Mervinia N said:


> That's interesting to know, ours was opened 9 days before yours but we haven't heard anything... maybe I did remember to put everything in lol (I'm terrified I've forgotten something!)
> *Yours won't be going to Sheffield as you're priority*, it's only non-priority that's being moved from NY I think.
> We'll be on business day 15 this Friday so I'm hoping we'll at least hear someone is looking at ours in the next couple of days


No, according to UKBA on facebook, all settlement visas are now being sent to the UK from New York.


----------



## Mervinia N (Aug 28, 2011)

Depardieu said:


> No, according to UKBA on facebook, all settlement visas are now being sent to the UK from New York.


Oh, that'll be a pain if ours was just reaching the top of the pile... I guess a couple of extra days to reach the UK, a couple of days to get back to the US after processing and a couple of days after that for my fiancé to get his passport back (with a visa in it hopefully!!) Don't think we'll make the 19th then  but as long as he gets here


----------



## Mervinia N (Aug 28, 2011)

Mervinia N said:


> Oh, that'll be a pain if ours was just reaching the top of the pile... I guess a couple of extra days to reach the UK, a couple of days to get back to the US after processing and a couple of days after that for my fiancé to get his passport back (with a visa in it hopefully!!) Don't think we'll make the 19th then  but as long as he gets here


Quick update... UKBA NY have confirmed they are moving application processing to the UK for those applications which had biometrics enrolled on or after 21st December. Prior to this date, the application processing will remain in the US


----------



## LisaJoi (Dec 3, 2012)

Mervinia N said:


> Quick update... UKBA NY have confirmed they are moving application processing to the UK for those applications which had biometrics enrolled on or after 21st December. Prior to this date, the application processing will remain in the US


Ok, good to know. My biometrics were done on Dec. 17, so I guess I'm a NYC girl. ;-) Thank you for the update!


----------



## Depardieu (Jun 25, 2012)

LisaJoi said:


> Ok, good to know. My biometrics were done on Dec. 17, so I guess I'm a NYC girl. ;-) Thank you for the update!


No problem


----------



## LisaJoi (Dec 3, 2012)

I keep hearing about a Facebook page - what is that under? I looked at the UKBA facebook page last night, and saw no information...


----------



## Mervinia N (Aug 28, 2011)

LisaJoi said:


> I keep hearing about a Facebook page - what is that under? I looked at the UKBA facebook page last night, and saw no information...


Search for "UK Border Agency in the USA" on Facebook


----------



## LisaJoi (Dec 3, 2012)

Mervinia N said:


> Search for "UK Border Agency in the USA" on Facebook


Thanks, Minvinia! I will do that tonight, for sure.


----------



## mahrajs (Jan 9, 2013)

I am uk citizen doctor. I am applied for my wife spouse visa non priority. They received her application on 02 Nov. Received email on 14th saying it has been opened and ready for case officer to review.

We are both going crazy waiting to here something. Has anyone who applied around the same time as my wife had a decision yet?


----------



## mahrajs (Jan 9, 2013)

Guys my wife had her biometrics done October 29th 2012, application received on NOV 2nd. I have received acknowledgement email on 14th Nov. I have applied for settlement visa non priority. Has anyone heard any decisions being made who around the same time as my wife. 

We are both going crazy this is so frustrating. Do you think it is worth saying for priority service at this stage? The processing time was 20 days when I applied it has doubled with no explanation.


----------



## mahrajs (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi have you heard a decision on your visa yet. I am also on day 45 still no news


----------



## Bridge1101 (Aug 29, 2012)

I asked this question a few days ago, because I wanted to do the same. From what i've been told, the ukba does discourage paying for priority service after your application has been submitted. If this were say a few days after submitting your application, maybe. But i think its a little late at this stage, im not sure if will make a difference in my opinion.


----------



## Depardieu (Jun 25, 2012)

mahrajs said:


> Guys my wife had her biometrics done October 29th 2012, application received on NOV 2nd. I have received acknowledgement email on 14th Nov. I have applied for settlement visa non priority. Has anyone heard any decisions being made who around the same time as my wife.
> 
> We are both going crazy this is so frustrating. Do you think it is worth saying for priority service at this stage? The processing time was 20 days when I applied it has doubled with no explanation.


It appears that there are many people with the similar timeline as yours, myself included. Ours was received Oct 23 and acknowledged Nov 1st and still waiting. If you check the UKBA in NY facebook page you will see just how many people who applied end of Oct early Nov are still waiting. What with Sandy and all the holidays UKBA has taken since our application it is not surprising they have become overloaded hence their decision to send apps to the UK. I also am of the opinion that there were a high number of priority apps around the same time as the processing time for these has blown out to around 30 days, based on anecdotal evidence. Which coincides with when UKBA removed their estimates for priority application.


----------



## hmwrdbnd (Jan 10, 2013)

@mahrajs: I believe your application was received in NY only a day or two after UKBA reopened following their Hurricane Sandy office closure, and while they were still operating with a skeleton crew. I understand they didn't resume normal operations until the following week, around 11/5. My wife's non-priority settlement application was received in NY on 11/7 and we received our 'opened package' email just one day after yours - on 11/15. Today is working day 40 for us.

Now, to the topic of upgrading to priority: against all conventional wisdom we decided (on day 31) to bite the $300 bullet and purchase priority on 12/27. It occurred to us that if the flow of new priority applications joining the front of the queue was keeping our non-priority application trapped further down, we'd never get in front of an ECO. With a 120 working day SLA to play with it seemed to us that UKBA could put non-priority settlement applications on the back burner for as long as they need to during high workload periods.

Our goal therefore, in purchasing our priority upgrade, was to move nearer the front of the queue, hopefully bringing our decision forward from the then-quoted number of days. At that time even one or two days saved could make a significant difference for us, so close were we to the travel date we had in mind at the time of our application. Now, with the average timeline extended out to 47 days, we are even more desperate for our upgrade to prove worthwhile. It will be interesting to see who gets their decision first. Good luck to you all.


----------



## Depardieu (Jun 25, 2012)

This is odd the processing times for USA is currently showing the times for Brussels, Belgium.

I think they are updating the page to remove the following statement which they have failed to live up to;

Service standards

If our visa processing service is experiencing delays, we will publish a news story on this website to explain what is happening. You can find recent news stories on the right side of this page.

[If we have taken more than 3 weeks (for non-settlement visas) or 3 months (for settlement visas), from the day your application was received at the UK Border Agency in New York, to process your application, and we have not published a news story to explain the delay, you can contact our dedicated information partner WorldBridge to find out what is happening. You can find their contact details on the WorldBridge in USA website. They will forward your query to us for a reply.]

[]UK Border Agency | Visa processing times in the USA


----------



## Bridge1101 (Aug 29, 2012)

hmwrdbnd said:


> @mahrajs: I believe your application was received in NY only a day or two after UKBA reopened following their Hurricane Sandy office closure, and while they were still operating with a skeleton crew. I understand they didn't resume normal operations until the following week, around 11/5. My wife's non-priority settlement application was received in NY on 11/7 and we received our 'opened package' email just one day after yours - on 11/15. Today is working day 40 for us.
> 
> Now, to the topic of upgrading to priority: against all conventional wisdom we decided (on day 31) to bite the $300 bullet and purchase priority on 12/27. It occurred to us that if the flow of new priority applications joining the front of the queue was keeping our non-priority application trapped further down, we'd never get in front of an ECO. With a 120 working day SLA to play with it seemed to us that UKBA could put non-priority settlement applications on the back burner for as long as they need to during high workload periods.
> 
> Our goal therefore, in purchasing our priority upgrade, was to move nearer the front of the queue, hopefully bringing our decision forward from the then-quoted number of days. At that time even one or two days saved could make a significant difference for us, so close were we to the travel date we had in mind at the time of our application. Now, with the average timeline extended out to 47 days, we are even more desperate for our upgrade to prove worthwhile. It will be interesting to see who gets their decision first. Good luck to you all.


You make a good point.. I'm going to consider doing this as well, because at least my application won't continue being pushed to the bottom of the pile. At the rate they are going I won't be in uk until march. That's assuming they take the full 12 weeks to process.


----------



## mahrajs (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi everyone I am pleased to say our wait is over. Received email today confirming visa has been issued. Total working days 49 New York office
NON PRIORITY SETTLEMENT VISA
Timeline 
Biometrics: 29/OCT/12
Date APPLICATION RECEIVE: 02/nov/12
1st email on 14/nov/12
2nd email 16/ jan/13 visa issued

Awaiting for shipment of passport/ documents

Would like to thank you all on this forum


----------



## mahrajs (Jan 9, 2013)

Got the visa issued email today. I hope you get some good news soon mate


----------



## Bridge1101 (Aug 29, 2012)

mahrajs said:


> Hi everyone I am pleased to say our wait is over. Received email today confirming visa has been issued. Total working days 49 New York office
> NON PRIORITY SETTLEMENT VISA
> Timeline
> Biometrics: 29/OCT/12
> ...


Congrats!! That's really great and encouraging news! Best of luck


----------

